# The Third Book of the Apocalypse.



## johnny (Mar 20, 2014)

Has anyone ever come across this obviously gnostic text in their travels 
or is it a recent re-writing made to look like a gnostic text.

Revelation III, Book Title

Just to be clear, I don't make a habit of trolling sites like this (my apologies)
I was informed about this last night and went in search of the text.


----------



## Phil D. (Mar 20, 2014)

It is meerly a modern gnostic fabrication with no basis in ancient literature whatsoever.


----------



## johnny (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you Phil,
I thought as much, 
I am only aware of a few gnostic texts like Thomas ect,

Ah yes, and this is my first ever post on the puritanboard.
Most of the questions I am researching have already been answered 
so I am just happy I got to ask one.


----------

